# Email notification...



## Coik (Jan 15, 2002)

Anyone else having a problem with this?  I turned it off on my CP, but I'm still getting an email whenever someone posts something new to a thread I've posted in...


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 15, 2002)

No -- the only email I got was when you sent me the private message.  (I had that notification on.)  I haven't gotten any other emails.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 15, 2002)

Me neither, so we're obviously doing something different to you, Coik.  Now all we need to do is figure out what it is!

Are you subscribed to any threads?  If so, try unsubscribing from them.


----------



## Coik (Jan 15, 2002)

Hmmm...I didn't get any emails about this thread...

Maybe it just takes a while to kick in?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 15, 2002)

When you disable it, it doesn't unsubscribe you from the threads it subscribed you to earlier (i.e., quite a lot, usually ) and so you still get e-mails for these threads...


----------



## Ashtal (Jan 15, 2002)

*Ahhh...*

I was having the same difficulties, too.  Now I get it. 


Ashtal


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Jan 18, 2002)

I been getting emails when poeple post to threads I've posted to.  I thought when I reregistered that I do NOT check this because I didn't want it.  Is there anyway we can change/edit our registration over something like this or if we want to change our avatar?  Just curious because I've been looking for this and can't seem to find it.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 18, 2002)

Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> *I been getting emails when poeple post to threads I've posted to.  I thought when I reregistered that I do NOT check this because I didn't want it.  Is there anyway we can change/edit our registration over something like this or if we want to change our avatar?  Just curious because I've been looking for this and can't seem to find it. *




At the top of the screen is a button labeled 'user cp'.  This takes you to your User Control Panel and allows you to change all sorts of things.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Jan 18, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> At the top of the screen is a button labeled 'user cp'.  This takes you to your User Control Panel and allows you to change all sorts of things. *




Thanks Morrus.  That rapid reply and your web site make you *The Best!*  

Thanks again!!


----------

